# frogs arrived and one looks bloated



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

I just got these southern variabilis shipped in yesterday and one looks bloated. 3 of them are in a 18x18x24 exo terra - I have pretty much stayed out of the cage since putting them in. The temps are around 75 and humidity in the 90s. Is there anything I should do? I was thinking I'd give it a couple days to see if the bloating subsides.

Thanks a lot


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Eric,

I would definitely not put them directly into the viv as all new frogs should be quarantined (esp. if they just arrived). As for bloat, its hard to say from the pic. That frog looks huge but she could also be egg-laden. I'm sure someone will chime in but posting a few more pics might help.

Good luck
Ray


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

whenever i get frogs in the mail and there is something i feel questionable i simply take a photo of the problem or issue and then write a e mail such as.. " hey the frogs came their alive.. one looks extremely bloated heres a photo.. was it like that when you put it into the box to ship do you know why its bloated like that ect.." and see what the response is. never wait after recieving a package that you arent 100% happy with.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I would definitely follow up with the seller as that one does look bloated to me. I just lost an anthonyi to this.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

The frog is extremly bloated maybe you should hit up the person you bought them from and find out. you can also have a stool sample sent out to check. I would keep him by himself just incase....


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks for help everyone, I didn't quarantine these frogs because they are my first so i didnt think that would be necessary. I just sent an email to the supplier.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

The bloated frog is in a very hard to get to spot in tank so its going to be hard to capture and take pictures =/ , im going to setup some quarantine tanks as well


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Well today it looks she has "deflated" a bit, and is a little more active and mobile. Its probably still to early to tell so i dont want to get my hopes up but it looks a little better (most of the bulge under the chin going away). I ended up leaving it in the tank b/c it has a more stable temp than my temporary quarantine tanks (I have the other 2 in their own quarantine tanks now). Here are some pics, sorry for the bad quality I didnt want to stress it out too much.




























Thanks Again


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

the frog looks a lot better but I would still keep and eye out


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep, ill keep them quarantined for a few more weeks


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'd still watch it, but that looks like an acceptable weight for a female.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Eric and others,

My understanding is that bloat is simply a symptom. An end result of some other process.....think of it like a headache. Stress, nutrition, endocrine, infection, tumor all can cause a headache...IME shipping is a big killer from stress, as is new tanks, new conditions, new foods etc. 

Can't 'blame' the supplier [not that you were] unless the animal came in that way, but I would email anyway and communicate [as you have done]. 

I would also provide as best you can a stress free environment, and fecal any frog [and now its tankmates as well] that displays such symptoms to rule out infectious [parasites mainly b/c of the limitations of fecal analysis] causes.


We QT for a few reasons:
To watch the new arrivals carefully.
To make treatment and diagnosis of problems easier.
To avoid contaminating ones collection.
To avoid contaminating ones brand spanking new viv!

You should QT any and all new arrivals. Personally I think 2 mo is fine. You should consider prophylatically checking fecals at beginning and end of QT. If both are clean, then add to the display tank. A tank can still be 'dirty' from prior occupants, or from plant material taken from another 'dirty' tank [I think this is very common].

Best practice is to isolate, and treat every viv as a separate, and potentially dirty environment unless you have proven to yourself [with fecals of inhabitants] they are clean....and you've kept them clean. Truly easier said then done.

Washing glass, washing utensils used, moving plants, hands in and out of tanks....very challenging to to it 'right'.


Best,


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very well said Sports Doc.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome thanks sports doc, that shed some more light for me on the importance of quarantine. Before I assumed that since I didnt have any frogs I wouldnt have had a collection to contaminate, I never really thought about the tank becoming contaminated and QT'ing helping to isolate the issue. 

The bloated frog has slimmed down today and I've been watching it feed on springs. Its still in the tank I'll remove it and put it in a QT in a couple days if things keep getting better. The other two are already in QT's and Ill be sure to run a few weeks of fecals on all 3 before reintroducing them into to the tank to make sure they and the tank dont have parasites etc.

Thanks Again


----------

